# ModChipFactory



## Shad0wninja (Jan 29, 2015)

I ordered a Gateway from them on Monday, and now it's finally being shipped. All over their site they label free shipping from the US. Free shipping was correct (chose the free shipping option), however, I finally get the tracking number and it says it's being shipped by HK Post...Did they just screw me...

"We are *USA based store*, provide different shipping methods for all the customers. Free Registererd airmail, USPS shipping and DHL shipping. Free registered airmail shipping willl arrive in about 5-10 days depends on the countries. usps shipping is for our USA customer, arrived 2-5 days, DHL shipping arrive to all countries in about 3 days. If you choose free registered airmail or usps shipping, you don't need to pay any additional fees, if you choose DHL, you need to pay 20usd more for every order." 

On their site it says it'll take about 7-10 days to Canada, I'm thinking it's gunna be a lot more..Anyone have any experience from their site? Please tell me it won't be even longer..


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 29, 2015)

ModchipCentral is a Canadian Reseller on Ontario if you did not know.
By some review it may take 10day from ModChipFactory.


----------



## Shad0wninja (Feb 9, 2015)

Just for future reference for anyone, it took two days to ship (January 28th). I got it on February 6th, so about 7 business days.


----------

